# New Bright Truck & Gondola Bash



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I get a kick out of the New Bright Trucks, but hate the plastic wheels. I got some metal wheels the same size off ebay and decided to chronicle how I modify the trucks. Here you see the stock truck, where I cut out the excess, fill in the holes and swap in the new wheels. 








Here is a size comparison of the New Brights(about 1/32) to the USA Freight Trucks(1/29) 








Finally, I like to bash NB cars. This is a gondola I shortened to use as a small battery car for my one cylinder shay.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Bright Truck & Gondola Bash*

Hey now, that looks really nice!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Bright Truck & Gondola Bash*

The tiny trucks on New Blight stock reminds me of the small trucks used by Glover on some of their locomotive tenders.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Bright Truck & Gondola Bash*

Nice work, Jerry! I think the New Bright stuff scales out slightly smaller than 1/32, more like 1/36 generally, but the trucks have a nice feel to them for funky narrow gauge stuff. Congratulations on the perfect use for them! 
Chris


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr. Barnes: 

I'm new here, but anyone who has something kind to say about NB can't be all bad!  I think of NB, SciToys and Echo as parts awaiting a purpose. 

Les


----------

